# can't turn on device



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a Nexus 7 2012. I tried to do a factory reset and in the process my tablet just shut off. I have not been able to turn it on since. Any suggestions?????? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## kodiack99 (Dec 6, 2012)

Try holding the power button for a very long time,if that doesnt work make sure you charge it for a night and retry.

Did it complete the factory reset and not reboot or did it crap out during the reset?


----------

